# Update Probotix Configurator



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I was looking around the wiki at probotix.com and found they had just update their configuration app for linuxCNC: NEW LinuxCNC Configuration - PROBOTIX :: wiki

Among other things it include settings for their new taller gantry machines, and an improved (IMO) linuxCNC interface. 

I've used their older version to adjust linuxCNC for the true cutting range of my Meteor. This new one has that same option. 

Instructions for using it are on the linked page above. Very thorough. I didn't have trouble using it, but if you are happy to how your linuxCNC is currently configured then I'd say leave it be. You "could" temporarily screw up you CNC if you put in the wrong selections. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mine works so leaving it alone!!!

Gonna start saving for a new Meteor. 

One machine is good -- two is better!!


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Mine works so leaving it alone!!!


This is a key advantage of Linux: no automatic updates. You keep the software you bought, if that's what you want. My relatively new system had most of the features in this update; I'm not installing it at this point, either.

Now, back to making more stuff!


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I tried loading it but it wouldn't run. Just got a window with error listing. I ran it again and still no-go. I'm glad I had a copy of the old configurator file. I ran the old one and I'm back in business. I was a little worried when I read their warning about running the new configurator only if you can afford to be down and suggested making an appointment for tech assist when you load it.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

cjskelton said:


> I tried loading it but it wouldn't run. Just got a window with error listing.


You might have a corrupt download. I was able to run it with no errors. 

In any case, I'm glad your CNC is still running OK. 

4D


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> You might have a corrupt download. I was able to run it with no errors.
> 
> In any case, I'm glad your CNC is still running OK.
> 
> 4D


I'll download it again and give it another try. 

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If it ain't broke don't fix it!!


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

I got a newer version 1.9 in January but the graphics display always comes up in metric units. Using the View option you can change it to inches but it is a nuisance having to do that whenever you open a new file. Probotix was aware of it, the setting in the configurator file did not work right. Was it fixed?

Also when using Vcarve Pro I can't seem to insert comment lines in the g-code file. At the least I would expect VCarve Pro to automatically insert a separation line between each selected toolpath, then the file is nicely segmented and I can easily find where to edit feedrates, plunge rates and spindle speeds as needed. Is there another way?


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I've just upgraded to a spindle this weekend from my DeWalt DWP611 router and also loaded the newest LinuxCNC Configuration dated 7 March 2018. The configuration loaded fine this time. I bought a 2.2KW air cooled spindle with Huanyang VFD on eBay. I had to build my own cables and play with the configuration on the VFD to get things running like I thought they should and I also learned a few things along the way. There were a few 'Gotcha's' that I didn't see coming but I figured them out and am back in business. I like the power and speed range of the new spindle and I also can use 1/2" router bits now. It also runs much quieter than the router. Now I need to build an enclosure for my even noisier dust collector.

Jay


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Mine works so leaving it alone!!!
> 
> Gonna start saving for a new Meteor.
> 
> One machine is good -- two is better!!


I might be selling my Meteor John. Lots of tooling and the original waste board still in tack. I also have a spare computer.

METEOR CNC ROUTER 
- Spindle/Router Mount Bosch1617/PC690/PC8.. 
- Jog Pendant None 
- Z Touch-off Puck None 
- ATLaS Automatic Tool Length Sensor Installed 
- 8pc Starter Carbide 1/4" Shank Tool Bit Set None 
- 4th Axis Rotary None 
- Spindle None (I will provide.. 
- CAM Software None 
- Dust Collection Dust Boot 
- Threaded Inserts and Table Grid Included 
- Aluminum Stand None 
- Keyboard/Mouse/Monitor Arm None

I also have a full Version 9 of Vectric VCarve Pro.


----------

